# How can I move files in My Documents?



## Rick0024 (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi, I' new to networking, I just got a wireless laptop and both lap and desk are using xp-home,sp2. What procedure do I use to move text files and photos (mostly JPEGs) from one computer to the other? Thanks Rick


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Windows Explorer, just like you'd move them between folders/drives on a single system.


----------



## Rick0024 (Sep 26, 2004)

*thanks john*

thanks


----------



## Rick0024 (Sep 26, 2004)

*sorry john ( spoke to soon )*

when I tried that I got a message saying that the network path was not found, contact the administrater
(which is me). I set-up both computers withthe network wizard. Any ideas ? thanks again Rick


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm thinking that maybe Windows networking isn't allowing you to access another user profile's My Documents. Try moving the stuff on one of the computers to a folder you have access to and see if that allows you to access them.


----------

